# Scofield Jan 6



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

When Steve and I arriaved at the lake at 6 in the morning it was a breath taking bitter cold -30 degrees. We grabbed our gear and headed out in the dark. The snow was 30" deep in some places so just getting to the lake was difficult. To top it off there was 4" of slush on top of the ice. As it got light I could tell be the slope of the bank we were in the wrong spot but we were already committed at this point so Steve poked one hole in the ice and checked the depth. The fish finder read 7 feet deep. Figuring it was deep enough we poked 3 more holes and we set up the tent so we could get warm. We ended up fishing one can of fuel for my Mr heater and left. I ended up catching 17 chub and 7 cutthroat. I don't know how many Steve caught but he was getting bites as fast as I was.
Sorry I didn't take any photos because they were only 6 to 12 inches long and it was cold enough I didn't want to mess with my phone. On our way out I found 2 birds that froze to death in my sled tracks.






























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thats cold!!


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

They sell chubs at Sportsmans &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I cooked up a fillet. The meat was soft or mushy. Flavor wasn't bad but it had to many small bones.

I took 2 fish and scaled, filleted and cut them into little strips. Then placed them in a vacuum bag and froze them. They are going to be used to sweeten my jigs the next time I go for cutthroat. I froze the rest for someone who needs some bear bait this spring. 
















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Fillet of chub or cutt? If chub, you my friend, are part goat!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Chub. I didn't take any cutts. I also didn't eat the chub. More or less tasted it and didn't like it. I just hate killing something and not using it. So Ill try and find some use for them. 
I bet they would make some good cat food. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I do have a cast-iron stomach though or I'll go hungry in all the different countries I have to work in. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm certain goob has a few recipes for them


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

swbuckmaster said:


> I cooked up a fillet. The meat was soft or mushy. Flavor wasn't bad but it had to many small bones.
> 
> I took 2 fish and scaled, filleted and cut them into little strips. Then placed them in a vacuum bag and froze them. They are going to be used to sweeten my jigs the next time I go for cutthroat. I froze the rest for someone who needs some bear bait this spring.
> 
> ...


Actually looks good to throw in a taco. Go big on the lime juice and it just might be decent.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think if they weren't so bony they would be good on a taco. Maybe I need to learn how to fillet them better

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That is the craziest thing I've seen--the frozen tweety birds, not eating chubs.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

How thick was the ice when you went? 

Anybody been this week with the crazy weather? Trying to make sure it'll still be fine on Saturday of this week.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The ice was 6 to 7 inches of clear and 3 to 4 inches of not clear. It had 2 feet to 30 inches of snow on top of that. 
My bet is your good to go

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

